# Vleeskweek (en kweekvlees)



## eno2

Hallo,

Ik heb het als veganist in discussies dikwijls over vleeskweek en kweekvlees.
Vleeskweek staat niet opgenomen in DVD en kweekvlees zoals ik het bedoel is verkeerd woordgebruik:



> vlees dat niet groeit aan een levend wezen (zoals een varken of rund), maar dat direct uit stamcellen wordt gekweekt in een bioreactor



Kweekvlees kan ik dus eigenlijk niet meer gebruiken. Met dank aan de moderne ontwikkelingen. 

Maar door welk (schamper) woord zou  ik vleeskweek kunnen  vervangen?

Dank voor eventuele suggesties.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Vleeskweek staat niet opgenomen in DVD en kweekvlees zoals ik het bedoel is verkeerd woordgebruik:
> 
> 
> 
> vlees dat niet groeit aan een levend wezen (zoals een varken of rund), maar dat direct uit stamcellen wordt gekweekt in een bioreactor
> 
> 
> 
> Kweekvlees kan ik dus eigenlijk niet meer gebruiken. Met dank aan de moderne ontwikkelingen.
> 
> Maar door welk (schamper) woord zou ik vleeskweek kunnen vervangen?
Click to expand...

Om zinvolle suggesties te krijgen moet je misschien eerst nog even toelichten in welke betekenis jij deze termen tot nu toe zelf hebt gebruikt, want dat valt niet uit je vraag op te maken.


----------



## Red Arrow

Vleeskweek is het kweken van vlees. Dat hoeft niet per se kweekvlees te zijn, lijkt me.

Ik kan ook geen andere betekenis bedenken voor kweekvlees. Volgens mij is er maar één.


----------



## eno2

Euhhh  ik vroeg: 





eno2 said:


> Maar door welk (schamper) woord zou  ik* vleeskweek *kunnen  vervangen?


----------



## bibibiben

Het is toch nog wel tasten in het duister. Je bedoelt dat je op afkeurende wijze wilt kunnen spreken over het houden van dieren om hun vlees? Je kunt dieren bijvoorbeeld voor de vleesfok houden. Nadeel is dat het niet echt een vaak gebruikt woord is en schamperheid klinkt er ook niet in door.


----------



## eno2

Vleesfok staat ook niet in Van Dale. Zo te zien kan je niet schamper praten over de vleeskweek, toch niet in één woord.


----------



## bibibiben

Maar je kunt het woord wel gewoon in het wild tegenkomen:

"Overigens gebruiken de Ieren voor de vleesfok de beste vleesrassen zoals Charolais, Limousin, Angus en Hereford."
Waarom Iers rundvlees? -

"Veel boeren in Lozère krijgen de 'compensatieuitkering voor natuurlijke handicaps', beter bekend als de 'bergpremie' bijvoorbeeld: 300 gulden per koe per jaar, 400 gulden per schaap - in geval van vleesfok."
Zonder boeren is het allemaal bos | TROUW

"Drie legkippen met vrije uitloop redden zich wel, maar voor de vleesfok kom je al snel grond tekort."
Kippen houden in Permacultuur - PermacultuurNetwerk Forum

"Onnatuurlijk? De vleesfok via de intensieve veehouderij is ook niet natuurlijk. En om tegemoet te komen aan de groeiende voedselbehoefte is megaproductie van kweekvlees op den duur goedkoper en simpeler dan de mega-veehouderij, schrijft dit boek."
Recept voor gebreid gehakt


----------



## eno2

In het wild. Leuke formulering. 
OK het wordt zeker gebruikt.
Ik zal het ook wel eens gebruiken als variante. En fokvlees i.p.v. kweekvlees.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> Vleeskweek is het kweken van vlees. Dat hoeft niet per se kweekvlees te zijn, lijkt me.


Volgens mij wel. Kweekvlees wordt gekweekt, in kunstmatige omstandigheden dus. Natuurlijk vlees, van geslachte dieren dus, wordt niet gekweekt, maar _geproduceerd_. En ook de vleesdieren zelf worden niet gekweekt in algemeen Nederlands, maar _gefokt _of gewoon _gehouden_.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> I
> Ik zal het ook wel eens gebruiken als variante. En fokvlees i.p.v. kweekvlees.


Ik heb het al gebruikt ondertussen, vleesfok.


----------

